
Show HN: Polltab – Create a Poll, because polls are fun - poldol
http://www.polltab.com
======
poldol
Let me know if you guys have any questions, or have feedback. Thanks!

~~~
navalsaini
I created a poll 'Standard chess or chess on half the board'

[http://www.polltab.com/HkAtt0pHl](http://www.polltab.com/HkAtt0pHl)

(thats the only question I could think up....) :-)

~~~
poldol
Didn't know there was a half chess game! It's also surprisingly addictive.

------
bananamansion
can integrate into own site?/popup?

~~~
poldol
Currently that is not supported, but I am planning to add it soon.

